# A holiday of losses for Canadian soldiers...



## RackMaster (Dec 28, 2008)

The month of December is becoming a very bad month.  I hope that the rest of my brothers and sisters make it through to the new year and then home safely.

RIP Brothers!



> *2 more Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Sunday, December 28, 2008 | 12:33 AM ET  Comments351Recommend129*
> 
> ...





> *Body of Canadian soldier killed by bomb begins journey home*
> 
> *Defence minister, top soldier attend ramp ceremony*
> 
> ...


----------



## tova (Dec 28, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Trip_Wire (Dec 28, 2008)

RIP Soldiers


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 28, 2008)

Damn.   Rest in Peace.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 28, 2008)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 29, 2008)

Rest in peace, brothers.


----------



## car (Dec 29, 2008)

RIP to your (and our) brothers.


----------

